# Euro LED Tail Retrofit



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

So I searched for this in the forums and only found a link for exporting a USDM Tig to Germany. So here's what I'm wanted to do...

Get the Euro Spec LED tail lights onto my USDM MQB Tiguan SEL-P and then activate dynamic lighting, if that's possible. I have yet to start searching for the dynamic lighting options for our USDM Tigs. 

Thoughts? Is this even possible at this point?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

There are no dynamic lights on euro tigs. But they do have orange turn signals. 

For Europe there are two types of tail lights. 
-cherry red 3d full LED tails
-normal led tails, orange halogen turns (USA has these)

From my research it seems that the cherry red tail lights would require complete rewiring, etc. Or maybe just possibly a recoding... Because the reverse light moves from the inner tail light to the outer tail light with the turn signal. And there would be brake lights on both inner and outer tails as opposed to just outer like we have in the US

Retrofitting the normal euro tail lights should be simple. All you would really need would be the outer tail lights, and based on other VAG cars, you would need to code the rear side marker lights to be turn signals and those would shine in the dedicated turn signal spot. Then just buy an orange led bulb... 

The inner tail lights are where it gets tricky, and it's all personal preference. You could swap the left inner tail light for a euro version and you would gain a rear fog light (where the reverse light is). Code left reverse light to be rear fog light... But then you would have only 1 reverse light on the passenger side. Which is legal, but up to you whether you want that or not. 

Someone needs to figure out the coding first, it shouldn't be too difficult. 

But ideally the cherry red 3D tail lights are the most desirable. I wonder if anyone in Europe has upgraded from the "base" led tail lights to the cherry red 3D style. If so then it's definitely possible. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

These are the cherry red optional tail lights. The other base model tail lights look identical to US tail lights









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’m hoping to find someone in Europa that wants to trade for my US tails haha


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

*Euro LED Tails*

Nice... thanks for the comprehensive info. It was more than I expected. And since it would not include dynamic lights then the desirability of this mod goes down somewhat. I still prefer them even without but it might not be worth it to do this without it.


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

yellow turn signal would be nice if we can find the coding.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

sunrunner said:


> yellow turn signal would be nice if we can find the coding.


Coding won't help you, there is no actual bulb in the spot. I pulled the light out to check that very thing and just like my previous GLI, there is no bulb holder/bulb in the white space


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

They sell these tail lights on aliexpress for about $500. Anyone know if they will be plug and play?


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Bump

Been thinking about this mod, too. Love the look of the cherry red LEDs. Dynamic turn signal not important to me.
Question is on the wiring differences. Wonder if there are harnesses out there that deal with the wiring for you? Making them plug n play.


----------

